# Anyone have yoyo loaches with their cichlids?



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I have 2, 3+" yoyo loaches in the planted tank that I want to move to my cichlid tank. (Would like some fry form my planted tank to have a chance at life, have not had any fry since adding them several months ago). Do you all think they would be "okay" in the cichlid tank? :-?


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Depends... What kind of cichlids? What size tank?


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, forgot it's not in my signature. 125 gallons 22 Peacocks and Haps, 2 mumbas, and 1 butterfly spotted pleco.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I keep 2 polka dot loaches with my haps/peacocks with zero issues. Loaches really need alittle less ph than what is required for haps/peacocks so i wouldnt say its the ideal situation, but yes it can be done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

polka dots, yoyos, clowns and zebras in with male peacocks and haps.... no issues.. they deal with the high ph and hard water just fine


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome, any tips on catching the little boogers so I can move them to the big tank? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

2 big nets...


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

lol, easier said then done, they are in a heavily planted tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

i kill plants so i dont have those issues lol


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol well I was able to trick them into thinking it was time to eat so they were super easy to catch with my giant net. Hope they are still alive then I get back from dinner!


----------

